# Oysters anybody?



## Sunbury (Oct 7, 2020)

Has anyone started plucking oysters out of the clusters?  Looks like water temps are getting below 80.


----------



## bownutz (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm planning on it soon! What county you harvest in?


----------



## Sunbury (Oct 9, 2020)

Liberty County.  The public place in the Medway River.  There are a lot more oysters on the banks up and down the river than there were 10 years ago.  I'm too worried about getting busted for poaching to mess with most of them, though.


----------



## Seanote (Oct 11, 2020)

I did not even know it was legal again to harvest oysters.  I see the Chatham area is very accessible by kayak.  I may go check it out next week.  I grew up harvesting them in Charleston as a kid.  I am glad to hear they are safe to eat.


----------



## dhardy87 (Oct 14, 2020)

I was at Jekyll this weekend and some people were harvesting oysters right as you turn on the road that goes to Jekyll.


----------



## fuelman1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is a link to approved harvest areas.

https://coastalgadnr.org/approvedrecharvestareas


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 20, 2020)

havent got any since last January, but this is the work of about 20 folks for a few hours for an annual Oyster roast for over a 100 folks....


----------



## slow motion (Oct 20, 2020)

Sharkfighter said:


> havent got any since last January, but this is the work of about 20 folks for a few hours for an annual Oyster roast for over a 100 folks....


Wow! Can I show up and be your bestest friend for the day. Lol. Very nice haul sir. Kinda a bucket list thing to catch a few fish, net a few shrimp. and harvest a few oysters same day for a big family dinner. One day.


----------



## Smackover (Oct 25, 2020)

Like Sunbury I worry about private oyster beds vs. open beds.....any suggestions on how to tell a private or leased bed ?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 29, 2020)

slow motion said:


> Wow! Can I show up and be your bestest friend for the day. Lol. Very nice haul sir. Kinda a bucket list thing to catch a few fish, net a few shrimp. and harvest a few oysters same day for a big family dinner. One day.


I will let you know in JAN if it is a go this year,   the group does have a lot of old people in it that might be scared of the Covid thing......


----------



## Seanote (Oct 29, 2020)

I am not sure about private beds, but the Ga DNR has maps of all of the harvest areas by county.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 30, 2020)

Sharkfighter said:


> I will let you know in JAN if it is a go this year,   the group does have a lot of old people in it that might be scared of the Covid thing......


Very kind of you sir.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Man, you guys got me wanting oysters now,,,,20 bucks a bushel years ago on the NC coast, by the Pamlico sound,,,,those days are gone,,,,


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 30, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Man, you guys got me wanting oysters now,,,,20 bucks a bushel years ago on the NC coast, by the Pamlico sound,,,,those days are gone,,,,



Y’all don’t have oysters in the Great Lakes?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Y’all don’t have oysters in the Great Lakes?


I sure wish,,,,


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 31, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Man, you guys got me wanting oysters now,,,,20 bucks a bushel years ago on the NC coast, by the Pamlico sound,,,,those days are gone,,,,



... and that was a full-on burlap bushel bag, not what passes for a "bushel" in a cardboard cakebox these days. I miss 'em too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> ... and that was a full-on burlap bushel bag, not what passes for a "bushel" in a cardboard cakebox these days. I miss 'em too.


Yep, pick them up at the dock, right on the grill,,,,


----------

